# Decorations: What do you tend to collect the most of?



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have done a yard haunt for 4 years now and each year I buy new items to add to my collection. I find though I have collected a mass of skulls and skeletons. Not only as props but skulls on plates, bowls, cups, vintage cards, table cloths, figurines, candles, candle holders, jewelry----just about everything! 

Does anyone else find they do this too with a certain item?


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I tend to collect lots of skulls as well. I've also figured out I have lots (probably too much) spider items. I'm terrified of them but not all people are. It's hard to find a variety of items without paying a small fortune for them. But, I'm determined to buy and build unique items this year that none of our guests have seen. (I host a big party every year).


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I am the same as you, halloweenie1!!! When I decided on my day of the dead theme this year, I realised that most of my decorations seem to be skulls or skeleton related somehow, which has worked out nicely


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

pumpkins and jack ol anterns it seems here ....so i must make an effort to increase my witch items!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Witch Hazel said:


> ...It's hard to find a variety of items without paying a small fortune for them... I'm determined to buy and build unique items this year that none of our guests have seen...


Hi Witch Hazel, 

I understand--- I feel the same about my items as well! I find it's best to pick certain items you love and then embelish upon it at home. 
Just a suggestion, have you ever checked Grandin Road's website?

Halloween Decorations, Outdoor Halloween Decor, Halloween Costumes - Grandin Road

I purchased a few things form them last year and I was very satisfied. Not cheap, but the selection of halloween items is very good.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Goretraits or other framed scary pictures, any decor that looks like it's made of rock (e.g., gargoyles) - like the ones that Michael's is selling now, some Lemax but I don't go too crazy with it.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Funny, I noticed a pattern in my collections as well. Mostly haunted houses and black cats. 
Great thread!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm always buying theme setters....because I used to cover ALL my walls in black plastic...so I've gotten really into the theme setters.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

BadTableManor said:


> Funny, I noticed a pattern in my collections as well. Mostly haunted houses and black cats.


That sounds great....I wish I could find nice black cat props & themed items. I usually do a "witch's haunted yard" I only have one cat prop.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Halloweenie1. That sight has some really unique items. I'm willing to pay a little bit more for quality things. Martha Stewart sells her stuff on there & she actually has some really neat ideas, products.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I have pumpkins galore almost always it seems they are everywhere which is ok with me because I love them ...... Maybe a bit much for other people tho


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I have lots of pumpkins too but what would Halloween be without them? I use a lot of jack o lanterns because they provide eerie lighting. My guests have commented on how cool it is to see so many around & it provides a really neat ambience (along with a lot of candles).


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a lot of small things, I just love buying them, but I need to be buying bigger things so I don't have so many knick knacks!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

tend to gather odd things for a mad lab i have done for a while, more skulls, making my own tombstones and potions labels lol and scene setters decorations of what catches my eyes


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I have to say that I too have a vast array of halloween knicknacks...... maybe *gasp* too many even


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

witches and black cats, maybe witches more. Vampires a close 2nd/3rd. :3


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Most of my things are skulls & skeletons. I really need to start getting more pumpkins. I have two & one of them has a skeleton on it.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

pumpkins, 30+ so far


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Most of my Halloween momentos seem to be either skeleton or tombstone related, though I'm trying to see if I can get some more unique items to shake things up a little.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

litemareb4xmas said:


> pumpkins, 30+ so far


Very cool
WOW! Very cool....That's alot! I have only 14 pumpkins --12 small 2 jumbo Target ones--which I love by the way.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

hey kittyvibe luv yer pic of the skull birds lol i have some of those for halloween decoration


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

mrhamilton234 said:


> Most of my Halloween momentos seem to be either skeleton or tombstone related, though I'm trying to see if I can get some more unique items to shake things up a little.


You know, when I think about I have collected quite a few tombstones,....I like them too!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Can't ever have enough tombstones. Hope the weather holds out this year cause I think I'm gonna make a graveyard in the front yard complete with fog & scary music!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

C'mon, Witch Hazel, get with it! A Graveyard out front is practically a Condition of Membership here at HalloweenForum.com!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have alot of everything, no real pattern at all. I want something of anything halloween related. I have found myself lately though trying to get my hands on alot of the old nostalgic halloween items and decorations from the 70's era as well as any halloween or sound effects lp's,tapes or cd's.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

kprimm said:


> I have alot of everything, no real pattern at all. I want something of anything halloween related. I have found myself lately though trying to get my hands on alot of the old nostalgic halloween items and decorations from the 70's era as well as any halloween or sound effects lp's,tapes or cd's. "EVERYDAY IS HALLOWEEN TO ME"


"EVERYDAY IS HALLOWEEN TO ME", Hey!--that's actually a song "Everyday Is Halloween" by Ministry....you probably knew that!


----------

